# Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT??



## nycevw (Sep 12, 2002)

I bought a few of the larger oil filter from ECS tuning because according to their web site "Per Technical Bulletin #04-01 Group 17 V/W & Audi recommend using this larger oil filter for all their 1.8T engines."
So I went to change my oil the other day and I could not get the filter past the intercooler pipe. The normal size filter could barely fit through, the larger one seems impossible. Without taking my intercooler pipe off does anyone know how to get the filter in?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? (nycevw)*

My K&N is bigger, and I just push it in dome-first, while maning the hoses/wires out of the way.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? (l88m22vette)*

top down...kind of ease it down from the top and let it sit there while you go under het car, and hurts your hands installing these things http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? (ShockwaveCS)*

I loath pulling out the Mann filter that I use on my AMU motor. Total pain especially when the thing is like 200 degrees. Barely fits through but it always gets out of there somehow. lol...


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? (nycevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycevw* »_I bought a few of the larger oil filter from ECS tuning because according to their web site "Per Technical Bulletin #04-01 Group 17 V/W & Audi recommend using this larger oil filter for all their 1.8T engines."
So I went to change my oil the other day and I could not get the filter past the intercooler pipe. The normal size filter could barely fit through, the larger one seems impossible. Without taking my intercooler pipe off does anyone know how to get the filter in?

I thought that this was only for the longitudinal 1.8t due to the smaller oil pan


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah, gotta get the filters in there from the top of the engine bay...if you have the front engine covers on, gotta take 'em off. Drop it down the front past the fan and radiator...prob solved


----------



## nycevw (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? (markcorrado1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markcorrado1* »_
I thought that this was only for the longitudinal 1.8t due to the smaller oil pan









ECS says for all 1.8t motor. On other websties that quote this technical bulletin it say its for the 1.8t A4 motor. ECS is not completely wrong since most VW and Audi motors share the same filter this bigger filter in theory would fit. It's just that the TT has an intercooler pipe blocking access to the filter.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? (nycevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycevw* »_
ECS says for all 1.8t motor. On other websties that quote this technical bulletin it say its for the 1.8t A4 motor. ECS is not completely wrong since most VW and Audi motors share the same filter this bigger filter in theory would fit. It's just that the TT has an intercooler pipe blocking access to the filter. 


It's only for Longitudenal engines - since they had a smaller oil capacity - 3.7 quarts compared to 4.8 for the transverse engine and were having sludge issues. The TSB that was issued specifically stated this. While they fit - the TSB does not state they are for transverse engines.
That being said - if you can deal with getting them in and out - more power to you. It's hard enough changing the damn oil in this car - I don't need any more headaches - so I run the standard filter.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That being said - if you can deal with getting them in and out - more power to you. It's hard enough changing the damn oil in this car - I don't need any more headaches - so I run the standard filter.

Amen to that








Just pick up the Mobile 1 M1-205 filter and you're good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? (markcorrado1)*

There is no need for the larger filter on our cars (TT)


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

I do! But my oil changes are cake walk since i don't have that IC cross tube anymore


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

I never had a problem installing the filter, dont know what all the fuss is about. Running a larger filter will allow you to hold more oil and crap in the filter. This allows for longer intervals between changes which in the end saves you time and money. More power to those that dont like doing changes


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_I never had a problem installing the filter, dont know what all the fuss is about. Running a larger filter will allow you to hold more oil and crap in the filter. This allows for longer intervals between changes which in the end saves you time and money. More power to those that dont like doing changes

that's because you have a 180 (at least that's what it says on your owned cars) and with that you have 1 side mount intercooler, with my 225 between the dual sidemounts their is a metal pipe going accross with does not move no mater what because it's welded and that goes right underneath the oil filter...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (dubdub13)*

*ALL* TT's have that pipe, 180 and 225's. i have no problem installing the filter.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_
that's because you have a 180 (at least that's what it says on your owned cars) and with that you have 1 side mount intercooler, with my 225 between the dual sidemounts their is a metal pipe going accross with does not move no mater what because it's welded and that goes right underneath the oil filter...

Actually all TT's have it - even the 180's. It is removable - 4 or 6 bolts I believe.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_*ALL* TT's have that pipe, 180 and 225's. i have no problem installing the filter. 

Getting the filter in isn't a problem - it's removing it that is a challenge when it's full of oil. With the limited space - it's harder to hold onto the longer filter and manuever it to the one location it will fit through - especially with it filled with oil, not to mention slippery from the oil on it from removal. It's simply easier to make more of a mess than you already do. 
You won't notice any benefit on the street from the increase in oil capacity - but it may help a bit on the track - where you really need an oil cooler anyway based upon my past experience with tracking my TT. The increased filter capacity isn't going to stop the oil from breaking down due to heat and use. It also won't allow you to go much more than 5k on the oil anyway - based upon most of the oil analysis's I've seen on 1.8T's over the 10 years i've owned em. In fact - VAG switched to the 10k interval primarily for cost savings purposes when free maintenance was included with some of their brands. Previous to that it was 5k oil and filter changes. The change to the larger filter requirement (and use of 502 oil) was also done more to allow VAG to deny warranty claims than it was for any other reason.


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so whats the bosch filter part number for the larger filter? its not big deal for me since i got used to taking the long pipe off and making it into 1hr oil change lol


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You can always loosen the filter some and then puncture it to drain the oil. One of my old mechanic friends use to do that all the time with cars on the lift and the bucket underneath it. I personally never done it, but have considered it many times to avoid the horrible cleanup to follow


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_You can always loosen the filter some and then puncture it to drain the oil. One of my old mechanic friends use to do that all the time with cars on the lift and the bucket underneath it. I personally never done it, but have considered it many times to avoid the horrible cleanup to follow 

Another trick i've yet to master is the large ziplock bag - which you put around the filter before dropping it off completely. I tried it twice - and made more of a mess both times. It is what it is. 
With my oil cooler install - i'll be removing the oil/water heater/cooler and going with a sandwich plate. It should give me a bit more room.


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i did it once and just started going to the dealership, don't care how much it costs it's less sweat and greasyness i have on me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (dubdub13)*

I'll admit, I take mine to the dealership as well for an oil change. It's worth the $69.00 to wait in an A/C'ed room and browsing the Vortex from my phone for little things like that.
Simple things like that NEVER go smoothly for me either. The whole process would probably take me an hour plus.
Oh, and as far as a larger oil filter goes, it's not really needed - but not going to hurt, as many others have already said. If you were talking longitudinal it's pretty much a must, but the sludging issue isn't really an issue with the transverse 1.8


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_I'll admit, I take mine to the dealership as well for an oil change. It's worth the $69.00 to wait in an A/C'ed room and browsing the Vortex from my phone for little things like that.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I pay $35 and get to work on my car instead of doing yardwork, or worrying about if some dealer jackass is going to over-tighten the filter


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I pay $35 and get to work on my car instead of doing yardwork, or worrying about if some dealer jackass is going to over-tighten the filter

I'm not worried about my dealer doing crappy work... they seem to be pretty honest/do good work, unlike a lot of Audi dealers. Their labor rates are pretty much the same with independent shops around here as well - all outrageously high.

_Modified by bauch1425 at 8:42 AM 7-10-2008_


_Modified by bauch1425 at 8:43 AM 7-10-2008_


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_
I'm not worried about my dealer doing crappy work... the seem to be pretty honest/do good work, unlike a lot of Audi dealers.

If i took my car to the dealer, they would pop the hood and tell me to leave...either that or someone would feel they could get away with a test drive and that is just not cool LOL.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I pay $35 and get to work on my car instead of doing yardwork, or worrying about if some dealer jackass is going to over-tighten the filter

Go to Walmart, you can get a few good oils from $17-20 for 5qt jug. You can save yourself about $10.


----------



## nycevw (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put in the larger oil filter in their 225hp TT?? (markcorrado1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markcorrado1* »_
Just pick up the Mobile 1 M1-205 filter and you're good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thats what I ended up doing.
After spending 1/2hr trying to get the filter past the intercooler pipe I lost my patience and gave up. I put in a Mobile one filter which I got with the oil as part of a special from autozone. Yeah what everyone is saying makes sense the bigger filter is for the A4 since they have a smaller oil capacity but I figure it wouldn't hurt to use it on the TT if I could get it in. I don't think anyone would object to have a bigger oil capacity even if its is marginal. So I'll try to go from top down my next oil change. If it's still a pain I'll give all 4 filter to my friend with a 2.0.


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i refuse to put anything from wal mart in my engine...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubdub13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub13* »_i refuse to put anything from wal mart in my engine...

so they sell a different Mobil?








Dont know why you would object to paying ~$20/5qt jug, the only down side is they only sell fram filters. But anyways, i just got a 5qt jug of Quaker Horsepower 10w30 for my car and only paid $17 for it. Its much better than spending $6/qt at Autozone and then paying another $7-10 for a filter. Ill take the $25 oil change vs $40 any day of the week.


----------

